# GDbus error starting LightDM after the installation.



## Ant04X (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm a new member in the FreeBSD community. First, I apologize for the English of this post thread, I am Spanish XD.

I have already used FreeBSD with SLiM and GDM for GNOME and Enlightenment desktop. But now I need a lighter display manager and desktop envoirement, that's why I opted for LightDM and LXDE. With LXDE I don't have problems. But after having installed LightDM and LightDM GTK Greeter, after restarting and having configured .xinitrc and having set lightdm_enable="YES", LightDM does not start and starting it from the "lightdm" command returns this error:


```
** (lightdm:963): WARNING **:18:03:12.218: Failed to get list of logind seats: GDbus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files
```

I search this problem in Google and in DuckDuckGO but I don't find the solution. I don't know if it is related to the error. But the configuration file "Lightdm.conf" only has comments. Should I set something?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Abraham79 (Dec 9, 2018)

I had faced a similar problem with lightdm and Cinnamon desktop, albeit with "Devuan Linux" which does not uses "systemd", for sysVinit. The problem turned out to be with sysutils/policykit and sysutils/consolekit2/elogind. We have no "elogind" for *BSDs. May be, you can get some clues going through the solutions posted there:
https://dev1galaxy.org/viewtopic.php?id=2282
https://dev1galaxy.org/viewtopic.php?id=2344


----------



## Ant04X (Dec 9, 2018)

En


Abraham79 said:


> I had faced a similar problem with lightdm and Cinnamon desktop, albeit with "Devuan Linux" which does not uses "systemd", for sysVinit. The problem turned out to be with sysutils/policykit and sysutils/consolekit2/elogind. We have no "elogind" for *BSDs. May be, you can get some clues going through the solutions posted there:
> https://dev1galaxy.org/viewtopic.php?id=2282
> https://dev1galaxy.org/viewtopic.php?id=2344


Supposedly, LightDM for FreeBSD does not need Policykit, but needs Consolekit because works with it. I have tryed to reinstall LightDM and Consolekit2 by the port directory, and it returns the same error.
In addition, I discovered that when I logging into LXDE returns an error that maybe has some relation, but LXDE starts successfully:

```
GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Error.General:Unable to lookup session information for process '910'
```


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 9, 2018)

I have the same problem, cannot find any solution


----------



## Vull (Dec 9, 2018)

Do you have `dbus_enable="YES"` in your /etc/rc.conf file? I ask because these look like D-Bus error messages.


----------



## Ant04X (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes. And I set lightdm_enable="YES" under the dbus and hald enable... just in case XD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2018)

Order in /etc/rc.conf is irrelevant.


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 12, 2018)

I've reverted lightdm to 1.22 (from 1.24).
The error message _is still present_, but everything is working as expected, I have a gtk-greeter started, users list is populated, I can open session without problems. 
Seems to be a bug in 1.24...


----------



## healperci (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi there guys, I'm having the same problem here, don't know what to do.


----------

